# Gnome2 laggy



## tcpa252 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm using FreeBSD as a home desktop. Mostly everything is fine, however I experience big interface lag with gnome2. CPU and RAM are not overloaded, Flash in Firefox is disabled and I'm using the proprietary NVIDIA driver. 

This in my understanding should make my system run more or less flawlessly, yet gnome2 does lag like hell. Any idea what might be causing it?

My GPU: Geforce 4 mx400 64MB
Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/ASC0WPbH

Thanks for ansvers in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2011)

The most common cause is DNS not working correctly. 

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q20

Make sure things like hald and dbus are running correctly. You should also check if /proc/ is mounted.


----------



## tcpa252 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, /proc/ is mounted, http://pastebin.com/SQE3eKhr

I had DNS problems but fixed them, what's the best way to check if hald and dbus are okay? Also, is it normal for gconf editor, seahorse agent, gnome keyring manager to throw errors on shutdown?


----------

